# Mystery snails?



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone know about these little critters?water parameters,size,longevity,temp.
breeding.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Ye ole Apple Snail:

http://www.applesnail.net/

All the information you could want.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Just in case you haven't figured it out, a Mystery Snail is most likely a Pomacea bridgesii. They are neat snails; I have two of them. And yes, www.applesnail.net/ is the place to go for snail info. 

Although the follwing is also helpful:
http://www.snailshop.co.uk/html/care.html

The second one mentions the need for calcium, both in the water and in the snail's food. If you have just a snail or two in high pH water you don't need to worry about calcium very much, but if your water isn't that high in pH (say, it's 7 or only a bit above), or you have alot of snails (especially if your snails start making babies), you need to add extra calcium so they can build strong shells. Calium-rich foods and liquid calcium for the water can help with this.


----------



## neon7 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what size tank would you need to breed snails ( as food for the dwarf puffers i want)


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I haven't done anything... 'special' to my tank, and my little apple snail is fine! His a active little dude as well! When i brought him, the man said "He'll only move around when the tank light is OFF"... My snail sleeps when it's off and is awake ALL DAY! His also one of the fastest snails i have EVER seen! LOL - Does wonders for my tank, and my fish never get bored with being curious of him.


----------

